# Is the Economy Affecting your MAC Purchases?



## abbyquack (Sep 26, 2008)

I heard that my bank (WaMu) was sold today and it's the largest sale in U.S. history. While I'm not like in a panic or anything b/c I'm protected, it does make me feel a little jittery about the economy. I have not expected to cut down on MAC purchases because of the economy, but am wondering, is anyone here going to (or has already) put their love for MAC on the back burner til this gets sorted out? Do you think there should be any reason for us to be worried?


----------



## TwistedFaith (Sep 26, 2008)

Honestly, I have become more cautious and wary of my spending habits lately. On the other hand though, if I really like a product and it's not what I might consider an exorbitant price, I'm going to get it. Luckily for me, as far as MAC is concerned, I'm only really interested in the upcoming Manish Arora collection, so that will save me some money. I am worried about a potential price hike on products. I know MAC raised the prices of many of their products this past July and hopefully it won't happen again anytime soon.


----------



## rbella (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG!  I feel so bad about this b/c I just recommended WAMU to people.  

Honestly, the economy doesn't really affect my MAC spending.  I just adjust it accordingly.  As long as MAC stays relatively inexpensive, it will fit into my makeup budget.  I'm a Realtor and you'd think I'd be bitching loudly about the economy, but I'm still doing good.

Maybe it is just because I'm in Houston?  If I get economically screwed, MAC will be one of the first things I cut from my budget.  Even though I will be sad....


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 26, 2008)

haha, not me because I just had a big payrise!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 26, 2008)

WaMu was bought out by Chase, which is another bank.  Don't feel bad about recommending them. 

I work in the mutual fund business, and it's an interesting time, to say the least.  I'm not worried, because it seems, to me, that the business affected are, for the most part, businesses that have had sort of...shady?...lending practices, and they're paying the price for it.

I'm not worried.  If Chase, or Banc of America, or the bigger banks that own everything go under, then it'll be something to worry about.

*** in my humble opinion, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ***

As for my spending habits, I've cut back, but not because of the economy.  I'm newly married and we're combining assets and saving for a house, so that's why I cut back.  I'm still spending, though.  I just bought Beauty Powder from the new MAC for Ungaro Collection (it's absolutely gorgeous!) and I have 2 Sharksin shadesticks held at Nordstroms (because they didn't come in yet >:|) AND I'm going to be getting some new tinted moisturizer, so obviously not slowing down.  And the promotion at work didn't hurt, either


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes but not just MAC. Everything else. Im trying to save for a new car.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 26, 2008)

Chase...*shudders*

I was actually at a shoot when I found out, and I was heartbroken. Chase has screwed over so many people in my circle, including the company I work for. I'm sure _someone's_ has a decent experience with Chase, I just haven't met them.

I need a new bank!

I will say the way things are going are definitely making me more aware of my spending, MAC included. I don't think this will be another depression the scale of the early 1900s, but these are times to be economically cautious.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2008)

For me it is kind of "weird" if you can say so what is going on in the US. I am watching the news here every day thinking if this economical crisis in the US can influence us as well. 
And I wonder how I would feel if my bank would be sold


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 26, 2008)

I just bought a new car. So if anything the $367 monthly payment is slowing(not stopping) my MAC expenditures. Plus I just had to invest in a new Macbook. The economy has been on my mind now more than ever. I have a few other thing's I can lay off of before I'd have to stop buying MAC.


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2008)

I definitely feel I have become more... "cautious" with my spending over the last few months. I still spend though, although I do try to keep myself in a budget instead of splurge so much.

I work for Countrywide (now Bank of America) so I'm in the middle of this financial crisis here in the US. My department has gone from 28 people down to 5 people in the past 8 months. I consider myself lucky that I am still even receiving a paycheck at this point. My department has been transferred to a separate division that has tons of work right now so I feel somewhat safe. But really... who knows.

I bank with WaMu (or... did?) but I will be changing banks ASAP because I am not a fan of Chase.


----------



## hr44 (Sep 26, 2008)

I know some of us in CA are going to take it into some consideration starting Jan-June when the government is sooo kindly doubling up our taxes to "balance out" the budget. 
That hurts many of us even if in June they are going to reduce the tax rate to make it the same tax amount it's always been. (So like double tax Jan-June and then 1/4th (I believe) June-Dec)
It still hurts the first six months when you're going to make sure every penny is accountable to all necessary expenditures.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 26, 2008)

Frankly I have started cutting back on MAC quite sometime ago.  And now with this whole economy stuff I have started to really re-think what I buy in all aspects.  I still buy MAC but I don't buy as much as I did a year or two ago.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 26, 2008)

No I still buy just as much as before which wasn't that much to begin with.


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Chase...*shudders*
Chase has screwed over so many people in my circle, including the company I work for. I'm sure someone's has a decent experience with Chase, I just haven't met them._

 
Oh good, so I'm not the only one who dislikes Chase? I had a cc from them a while back and they were absolutely the rudest, worst people in the world to deal with. I will be switching to a CU shortly...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrieann07* 

 
_I just bought a new car. So if anything the $367 monthly payment is slowing(not stopping) my MAC expenditures. Plus I just had to invest in a new Macbook._

 
Macbooks are worth cutting down on MAC expenditures...just barely, but they are worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Frankly I have started cutting back on MAC quite sometime ago.  And now with this whole economy stuff I have started to really re-think what I buy in all aspects.  I still buy MAC but I don't buy as much as I did a year or two ago._

 
It's weird for me, because I am currently just living off summer savings while I finish school, but in a few months, I will be needing a job and I'm worried mostly about the outlook in the job market. Right now, my MAC is budgeted in with the money I saved, so I am not worrying too much, but then I'm like, should I save my money instead, as a buffer in case I can't find a job? I keep thinking about the Great Depression and how people didn't even have jobs which was one of the worst parts of it. It wasn't that they were making little money, a lot weren't making ANY money. I don't want to be in that position! But then all those pretty MAC products keep talking me out of being smart and sensible.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

Even though my dh and I make a good living...we have still consciously started to cut back and pinch here and there because no matter what you make, and how you feel your salary is great.. if the economy keeps rising it will not be enough. So we are putting back the extra income we have for when the extra is needed to pay for our daily rising cost of living. Although, I am putting back..I still manage to splurge on some things but not as bad as I normally would.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2008)

Our personal businesses (& our sons) have made record profits the past two years, and for mine personally, I have had two record months. My manufacturer has been working 16 hours a day to keep up with orders. Having said that, I have cut back in some areas but thoughtfully plan out my new MAC purchases. I will splurge on Ungaro & Red She Said *sigh*
We are however, focusing on saving more & more money each month.


----------



## lalunia (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_No I still buy just as much as before which wasn't that much to begin with._

 
Same here. I work pt and was never really able to afford thaaaat much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I feel guiltier now than I did before. Im in college now and want to study abroad in January. Im worried that my parents will not be able to help me as much as I hoped they would becuse my dad's business is slowing down. I'm a finance major as well so who knows if I will have a job once I graduate in 2 years? there are so many people competing for the same positions that I wonder if my 25k per year for school is worth it


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 26, 2008)

I waitress and frankly- we havent seen ANY decrease in sales... people are STILL going to come out to eat (but maybe not as much)... but not EVERYONE is crazy affected by this crisis.... Im still making $300-500 a week working 3 days a week.... thats the good thing about waitressing-- no matter what happens- i can always pick up a shift and make some extra cash- 

I dont spend THAT much on MAC anyways- i have to have a good buffer incase my son's father decides to come after custody of him to spite me into not going after child support (he hasnt even seen him since he was born 6 months and 1 day ago).. so ight now im trying to put my money back for court costs IF that happens... but i still spend $100ish on MAC a month.. besides this month. this month i splurged. And i liiiiiiiked it!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2008)

I just wanted to encourage all who may feel fearful about their economic situation. I'm one of the oldest here on the board, and I can tell you that in my lifetime (married almost 30 years) I have been through 5 job losses by my husband - none due to any fault of his own - but simply a normal fluctuation of business changes.

Each of theses changes were very difficult, painful and stressful, however, looking back now, they were opportunities to grow and to actually gain experience & a chance to find a personal gifting & abilities actually leading us to stable business understanding & ownership for over a 12 year period.

I hope this may possibly help someone.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 26, 2008)

i have definitely begun cutting down on my spending since i'm only working part time and looking for a full time position. it's only been about two weeks, but i've begun to bring meals from home, even coffee, and stopped eating out unnecessarily. even when i do go out with friends, i am more cautious. this economy is totally freaking me out.

 i was shopping my stash until starflash, when i bought a bunch of stuff, and now i am really regretting it. i just went through all my stuff, and was *almost* disgusted by how much i had, yet how little i have prepared for/i.e., saved for, my future. i've also started reading financial blogs online and have realized that i need to have a savings account, and emergency money, put aside before i can afford to buy mac (or anything else that isn't a necessity) again.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been very careful with my make up purchases lately.  Not so much b/c of the economy, but my DH has decided to go back to school & get a teaching degree.  Now that he's working part time, I can still afford a treat every once in a while, but  when I see him working so hard with school & work, I feel selfish if I splurge on lipstick & eyeshadow.  But when he's done with school- WATCH out I'll have 3 years of lemmings built up!


----------



## rbella (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just wanted to encourage all who may feel fearful about their economic situation. I'm one of the oldest here on the board, and I can tell you that in my lifetime (married almost 30 years) I have been through 5 job losses by my husband - none due to any fault of his own - but simply a normal fluctuation of business changes.

Each of theses changes were very difficult, painful and stressful, however, looking back now, they were opportunities to grow and to actually gain experience & a chance to find a personal gifting & abilities actually leading us to stable business understanding & ownership for over a 12 year period.

I hope this may possibly help someone._

 






 I love you.  That does help.  Thank you.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 27, 2008)

It definitely affects me since I'm currently job hunting, so I'm trying to save everything I can because I just don't know how long it'll take to find work. Even when I do start working, my priorities do not include frivolous purchases until I get some things taken care of. I have so much anyway, that I'm not really going to be deprived or anything. I might buy something here and there, but I just don't need as much anymore, and other things are more important, especially with the way the economy is right now.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_





 I love you.  That does help.  Thank you._

 
Ditto!  I totally agree with rbella.


----------



## genduk26 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's really affecting my shopping. Life is under-pressure now. Prices are increasing everywhere. People get fired & companies are out of business. My dh works for AT&T & we always save our extra money in the bank. *BUT WE DON'T KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN TOMMOROW!* So we don't go to expensive restaurants anymore. Instead of driving a car, we riding a bicycle (good reason for exercise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I collect/use coupons when i buy groceries. When it's about makeup purchases, I'm in the situasion "Do I need it? or Do I want it?" And it's so hard to make decision especially for the holiday collections
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Everyday I change my lists... i want that...no no i don't need that... but i want that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... And Christmas is around the corner, time for shopping for the family not only for my MAC.


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_When it's about makeup purchases, I'm in the situasion "Do I need it? or Do I want it?" And it's so hard to make decision especially for the holiday collections
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Everyday I change my lists... i want that...no no i don't need that... but i want that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... And Christmas is around the corner, time for shopping for the family not only for my MAC._

 
Limiting purchases from collections is hard, huh? Especially when you have the money but shouldn't be spending it...it's so easy to say "ah what the hell, i'll get it all". That's my problem lately! I am going to the trend show tomorrow and it's the first time since the spring that I have to limit myself severely, I can't get everything that looks interesting. But I'm excited anyways!!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 27, 2008)

I just got into this whole MAC craze, but there is a difference from what I used to spend in even Febuary compared to now. I used to haul $100 at a time, that went down to about $40 a month. Now I'm down to $15 -20 a month. It's horrible.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_





 I love you.  That does help.  Thank you._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Ditto!  I totally agree with rbella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwwww....I just LOVE you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I miss everyone soooo much too


----------



## genduk26 (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Limiting purchases from collections is hard, huh? Especially when you have the money but shouldn't be spending it .._


----------



## rbella (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_It's really affecting my shopping. Life is under-pressure now. Prices are increasing everywhere. People get fired & companies are out of business. My dh works for AT&T & we always save our extra money in the bank. *BUT WE DON'T KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN TOMMOROW!* So we don't go to expensive restaurants anymore. Instead of driving a car, we riding a bicycle (good reason for exercise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I collect/use coupons when i buy groceries. When it's about makeup purchases, I'm in the situasion "Do I need it? or Do I want it?" And it's so hard to make decision especially for the holiday collections
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Everyday I change my lists... i want that...no no i don't need that... but i want that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... And Christmas is around the corner, time for shopping for the family not only for my MAC._

 
I agree, the holidays can be so rough.  Especially when there are so many launches coming out at the same time!!  I have so many people to buy presents for, therefore I have to lessen my makeup budget for November and December.  Kinda sucks, but in the end when they open their gifts and I see the smiles on their faces, it is worth it!

I should ride my bike, too!!!  What a great idea.  Wait, does that mean I will have to sweat?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 27, 2008)

omg..i've been cutting down sinced last year b/c i was a full time student and part time at work.  my husband goes to school fulltime and i have to support him too.  it's kills me when i let good collection go by but i know when we get situated with our career i will be swimmin in MAC!!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 27, 2008)

Absofrigginlutely. ALL of my purchases, in every aspect of my life.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 27, 2008)

I am being a bit more selective, as we are purchasing two new cars.  The first is a big dinosaur-killing, carbon footprint-leavin' suv, so my green guilt is slowing my purchases up a bit.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^Oh wow.. what kinda car is it??? I STILL want an SUV... im selfish. ha!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Chase...*shudders*

*I was actually at a shoot when I found out, and I was heartbroken. Chase has screwed over so many people in my circle, including the company I work for. I'm sure someone's has a decent experience with Chase, I just haven't met them.

I need a new bank!* 

I will say the way things are going are definitely making me more aware of my spending, MAC included. I don't think this will be another depression the scale of the early 1900s, but these are times to be economically cautious._

 
Same here. When I found this out I felt so nauseous. But all the other banks (IME, here where I live) are just not for me in terms of policies and customer service. I also have a credit union account. But accessibility is a factor (ATMs, etc) b/c it's kinda far from my home.

I haven't curbed spending on makeup, but I want to in general, just b/c I've acquired quite a collection since January. There's not much more out there that I need (or want) from the collections coming out by Mac (except maybe some RSS holiday stuff) but Nars is making it so damn hard for me. I want to pay my car off in the next year and then work on old credit card debt from college.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_^^^Oh wow.. what kinda car is it??? I STILL want an SUV... im selfish. ha! _

 
This is the last car on the planet we should be looking at, due to the price of gas and that we try to be fairly green, but...it's callin' our names.  Plus, we've been driving our current cars for a while, so it's time to replace them before all the pricey repairs hit.  We just had to spend about $1k on repair and that peeved me.  

The next car will be a hybrid SUV though.  It will help ease the guilt of that /\ beastie.


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh for sure, I haven't bought any MAC since July. It helps that CoC didn't impress, nor anything since then so that was a huge factor too, but really I haven't bought any company I've just been trying to use what I've got, which is plenty enough to last me a lifetime!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been more aware of what I am buying so I guess it hass effected me minimally. So far the holiday collections are calling my name and I need to build up my brush collection.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 29, 2008)

It has affected my mac spending habits, i normally get a few things from every collection but now i only get something i really really want, the last thing i bought was smoke and diamonds eyeshadow from starflash... But i'm realizing that i hardly use makeup and by the time i can even put a dent anything mac i own it should have already "expired"

My husband is in real estate and i dont work during the school year, i have 2 years left before i get my pharmacy degree.. But before he was able to sell 15-18 houses or condos in 1 year, now he only sold 6 this year, its a huge pay cut


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just wanted to encourage all who may feel fearful about their economic situation. I'm one of the oldest here on the board, and I can tell you that in my lifetime (married almost 30 years) I have been through 5 job losses by my husband - none due to any fault of his own - but simply a normal fluctuation of business changes.

Each of theses changes were very difficult, painful and stressful, however, looking back now, they were opportunities to grow and to actually gain experience & a chance to find a personal gifting & abilities actually leading us to stable business understanding & ownership for over a 12 year period.

I hope this may possibly help someone._

 
You are so very wise, I love what you said here


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just wanted to encourage all who may feel fearful about their economic situation. I'm one of the oldest here on the board, and I can tell you that in my lifetime (married almost 30 years) I have been through 5 job losses by my husband - none due to any fault of his own - but simply a normal fluctuation of business changes.

Each of theses changes were very difficult, painful and stressful, however, looking back now, they were opportunities to grow and to actually gain experience & a chance to find a personal gifting & abilities actually leading us to stable business understanding & ownership for over a 12 year period.

I hope this may possibly help someone._

 
Thanks for sharing that.

One thing that I would like to share, especially during times like this, is that making yourself financially strong is so important.  By that, I don't mean making buckets of money and living in a big house.  What I mean is save your money, use your credit cards for emergencies only, spend within your means, make a plan. The stronger you are financially, the less worries you will have.  It lifts a tremendous burden off of you, especially when the economy is lean.  You will appreciate the indendence and choices you will have.

I know we all joke about going crazy on spending with MAC.  Sure, buying some makeup isn't a bad thing, as long as it is within your budget and you aren't overextending yourself on credit cards.  Do you want to know what you pay for a MAC item if you are putting it on a credit card with a hideous interest rate?  Yeah, you don't.  It's bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Making a financial plan and setting goals is a great start.  DH and I have been working towards some good things happening.  Within the next two years, we are there.  It's great to see them come to fruition.


----------



## K_ashanti (Oct 17, 2008)

i have to say no, the only things i buy from mac is my foundation, concealer and powder everything else is drugstore items, powder and concealer last a pretty long time and i guess a buy foundation every few months other then that i got to target


----------



## girlzippy (Oct 18, 2008)

No. I still buy the same. But I don't feel any of the economic crunch. I live within my means and save money every month. I def don't put MAC on a credit card because then that's living above my means. I've been in many financial crisis before(when the economy was good, I've even declared bankruptcy in the past), I've learned as long as you live within your means you'll be just fine, which means no purchases on credit cards only spend what you have. Budgeting has been my best friend.


----------



## Cinci (Oct 18, 2008)

well it affecting my MAC shopping till last week..  the Canadian dollar has taken a dive, so buying anything from the states is more expensive..   I've been buying alot of d/c'd stuff off ladies here on specktra, so now with the currency conversion, it's not worth it.. The closest MAC counter is 8hrs away from where I live... soo..  while I will still buy MAC there like I normally would (and did 3 weeks ago)... my cross border shopping has decreased....


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 18, 2008)

Should we be worried yes!!!!   I "was" addicted to MAC and have not purchased anything since I completely blanked out on the name but it was the eyeshadows that had top hat in it only name I can remeber at the moment.  IF there was a collection I was the one that was buying 96 % of it and now I have not bought anything since that collection came out that I can't remember the name of.  I am really worried about the economy... I am not spending as much as I used to on anything right now..
My 0.02


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

Not yet...in fact, I seem to be spending more lately...but that might be because I got a raise at work recently.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 19, 2008)

I've definitely purchased less MAC in the last year.  I used to get most of every collection.  Now, I buy maybe a piece or two from every two or three collections.  I've branched out to other lines a lot, gotta love Sephora.


----------



## color_lover456 (Nov 8, 2008)

bump, because unemployment hit a 14 year high yesterday, and I only ended up getting 1/3 of all the things i wanted from the sephora ff sale. I really identify with some of the things that MAC_Whore said about making yourself financially strong, but in doing so, we are depressing spending and causing the confidence crisis that is going to lead to more layoffs.

i have never been more anxious for the government to do something...


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 9, 2008)

I've cut back simply because I'm not making the hours at work like I use too (by choice). But not only in makeup but in everything else...
Amazing how much you realize you don't need something when you don't have the money to spend it, haha.

Although, when I get the extra cash - I'll happily spend it at MAC... (I've purchased a few things from them in the past 6 months and half were B2M).


----------



## trojanchick99 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm being more selective but that's due more to Holiday shopping and some expensive car repairs a couple months ago.  I don't use a credit card for any purchase as I'm paying off that debt, with my Tax refund, I will completely pay it off and be able to get a new or newer car. Right now my job is safe, so I'm not worrying on that end.


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm trying to cut down my MAC purchases but it really doesn't help that I'm getting more addicted to MAC


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm trying to cut down my MAC purchases but it really doesn't help that I'm getting more addicted to MAC


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm trying to cut down my MAC purchases but it really doesn't help that I'm getting more addicted to MAC


----------

